# GERBER Vs. LEATHERMAN



## WIJLY

What do you prefer in a multi tool and why ?

I prefer the Gerber 600 pro scout deluxe with its saw coupler.

The design of the pliers is perfect and it distrobutes the torq in the right places so that if you are gripping extreamly hard it will not break like a leatherman will.



Your thoughts please. . . :rock:


----------



## Topper

I just have 2. Both are old one Gerber one Leatherman. When I got them I do not recall umpteen models to look at just them. I like my Gerber better because it came with 2 blades one clip point one serrated sheepsfoot. It will "bite" you if not careful. I also like the way it flicks out the non needle nose pliers. Nothing wrong with the Leatherman though just a little slower and the single blade is not as nice as 2 blades. There are sooo many to pick from now days I am glad I got the ones I did years back. Sometimes less choice is a good thing for me.
Topper


----------



## WIJLY

I like to reasearch on my things and only buy quality now. I have been transformed from a "Ah £1.50 knife! i will take 40 of them and they will last me forever" to a "Ah Spyderco dragonfly £26 i will take 1 and it will last until i LOOSE IT . . . i was taught the lesson of quality by a US friend of mine who makes me spend all my cash on really cool quiality stuff !!

Quality brands i own . .

Gerber, Surefire, fallkniven, Timex, Swisstech etc


----------



## greenLED

I've been a big fan of my Leatherman Wave, from day one. However, I gave my dad a Gerber multitool several years ago. It's the model that you can add a saw blade.

Quasi-related: I've seen Gerber tools making a hole in the bottom of their holsters after some time.


----------



## Topper

Topper quickly checks his Tool and flips it around (in the sheath). :laughing: 
Topper


----------



## [email protected] Messenger

LEATHERMAN! You gotta love that titanium on the Charge Ti, 154cm knife has never failed me, and the saw cuts incredibly fast, the bit changers are also great!


----------



## Nightwatch

greenLED said:


> ...
> 
> Quasi-related: I've seen Gerber tools making a hole in the bottom of their holsters after some time.




I have found that to be one of the few negtives (that and the occasional biting) of the Gerber tools. Mine now resides in my pocket, point-up.


----------



## CLHC

Leathermans—Overall fit, feel, practical functionality, durability. Simply simple.

Have never owned a Gerber, so cannot comment on them.


----------



## Lee1959

I have three versions of the Gerber including a high polish First Production Run model that pinches the hand wickedly, needless to say that one is retired. The other two, one is the smaller model and one the regular large, I will have to look up the numbers. I like the one handed feature and the locking tools on them. We rewired about half of my parents cabin and that was the only tool we had since dad had forgotten his tools and it was a holiday weekend where nothign was opened, and well we didnt much miss any tools it worked just fine.


----------



## GhostReaction

greenLED I shared the same story as you.
Loved the original Leatherman Wave and still do, and gave the gerber model that can add saw blade simillar to yours to my dad. 
Same thing happend as well for the Gerber holster after some time so I got my dad a new codura Tatonka holster.
The quality is by far better on the Leatherman Wave. And the pliers on the wave are excellent. The Gerber pliers didnt seem to manage to cut a fish hook.




greenLED said:


> I've been a big fan of my Leatherman Wave, from day one. However, I gave my dad a Gerber multitool several years ago. It's the model that you can add a saw blade.
> 
> Quasi-related: I've seen Gerber tools making a hole in the bottom of their holsters after some time.


----------



## WIJLY

Well i have never owned one, but i have seen someone destroy a leatherman by simply gripping hard enough and the strain it puts on the tool makes it buckle amnd the hands meet together when they snap. Gerber are not like that apart from the really super gay 800 legend. I have gripped my hardest on my gerber and i cant make the handles budge. the mear fact that when the pliers are closed on the leatherman and yet the handles are far far apart means that a strong guy can just trump them in about 3 seconds of squeeze


----------



## Cornkid

I own a Leatherman wave and another Gerber multitool, and I must say that my Leatherman is of higher quality. 

-tom


----------



## Stormdrane

The Leatherman Wave remains my favorite. I do have one of the early Gerbers(USA made) in black(gave a stainless one to a brother-in-law who lost it), which were well made, solid, and have the heavyweight handles that'll pinch the fire out of you when using the pliers or wirecutters if you're not careful. The newer Gerbers I've bought and quickly passed on were of inferior quality feeling flimsy and cheap.


----------



## SRacer2000

Leatherman Wave, short reason, the bits fit much nicer than on the Gerber.

Plus Leatherman sounds much more rugged than Gerber!


----------



## GhostReaction

That is the good thing that I like about leatherman pliers. It handles the exact same way as a good quality pair of pliers you find in hardware stores.

The leatherman wave handles set apart at around 22.5 degree angle when the jaws are totally closed for better squeezing power. This will transfer maximum force to the jaws with ease. 
I had my Wave for many years now and had no problem with the pliers even when cutting thick fish hooks.

Get one for yourself and you wont regret.




WIJLY said:


> the mear fact that when the pliers are closed on the leatherman and yet the handles are far far apart means that a strong guy can just trump them in about 3 seconds of squeeze


----------



## Steve Andrews

I avoid Gerber like the plague.

Leatherman are good, but I prefer the Victorinox Swisstool family.


----------



## parnass

Stormdrane said:


> ... I do have one of the early Gerbers(USA made)... have the heavyweight handles that'll pinch the fire out of you when using the pliers or wirecutters if you're not careful. ...



I had one of those original Gerber multitools. The handles pinched the palm of my hand, raising a painful blood blister. I stopped using it and never bought another Gerber multitool after that.


----------



## DFiorentino

I've had both Leatherman and Gerber, old and new. I love everything about the Leatherman products with the exception of actually having to open the pliers. I loved Gerber's one handed flick, but disliked the frequent blood blisters from pinch-use. My previous Gerber Recoil was awesome as far as pliers go. True one hand push-button open and they were spring loaded, so no more pinching, but I was only so-so with the rest of the features. My new Charge Ti has all the features I want, but I'm going to have to "suffer" with 1.5 hand plier opening :lolsign: 

-DF


----------



## redcar

WIJLY said:


> ...Gerber are not like that apart from the really super gay 800 legend. I have gripped my hardest on my gerber and i cant make the handles budge...



WIJLY, 

I got a kick out of your description of the 800 legend. What makes them "super gay"? Is it the fact the handles move under pressure? Or other things too?

Not disagreeing with you, just want to know more of what your thinking there.

Redd


----------



## tracker870

I've been a fan of the Leathermans since the early ones. I now carry a Wave, and find it to be an excellent quality, durable tool.


----------



## Makarov

I've EDC'd a Leatherman since 1993, and I remember we compared multitools when I was in the army. Found out that the Leathermans needlenose pliers was way more handy than the not-so-needlenose pliers on the Gerber. 
I believe the Gerbers have needlenose pliers as well now, but I still prefere my Leatherman's. I EDC a Charge TI, but I want, no, I NEED a Crunch and one of the Juice's (don't know which yet  )


----------



## ZeissOEM2

edit


----------



## The-David

I own both a Gerber 600 light and a leatherman squirt P4, I find that if I am trying to cut something with the pliers on my Gerber that’s tough I ushley pinch the HELL out of my palm and get a huge blood blister on my had so I am going to go get a full size leatherman.


----------



## adamlau

I am partial to SOG myself


----------



## Wits' End

SwissTool as in those V makers of the little red pocket knife


----------



## a4d

Definetley a Leatherman, i have a gerber and on my second Leaterman. I had the Leatherman Wave but lost it i loved that tool. I no have the Leatherman Charge TTi Camo. It is amazing, i love it, love the camo the Titanium handles, and the other bits. There is even a space in the holster for the bits, and the holster is camo also.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Gotta be leatherman! I have a newer wave and cant imagine being without it. Well thought out tools. Add bit kit for more versatility

Can't wait till the Skeletool comes out!


----------



## maglitesales.com

Looks like Leatherman is the overall favorite here. It just so happens that we're giving away a free Leatherman "Kick" with sheath at AIG Outdoors this month. Check out the rules at the link below.

Free Leatherman Kick Multitool


----------



## Mercaptan

I have a Gerber fixed knife and a Leatherman multitool - respective products representing the best of what each company can offer.

I have a Charge TTi. Awesome little thing.


----------



## motodrummer35

WIJLY said:


> Well i have never owned one, but i have seen someone destroy a leatherman by simply gripping hard enough and the strain it puts on the tool makes it buckle amnd the hands meet together when they snap. Gerber are not like that apart from the really super gay 800 legend. I have gripped my hardest on my gerber and i cant make the handles budge. the mear fact that when the pliers are closed on the leatherman and yet the handles are far far apart means that a strong guy can just trump them in about 3 seconds of squeeze




Dude, if you know a guy that can break a leatherman by gripping it, I want to meet him. I had an old beat up juice cs4(a little leatherman) and clamped it to a bar(with the pliers around the bar) and hit the handles with a hammer to simulate an extreme amount of force. It took 6 strong hits with a deadblow hammer to just make the pliers bend to where they wouldn't close. It sounds like that guy's leatherman was defective, and if you pay attention at all to the package, you know that you can send it in and they will replace it up to 25 years from the date of purchase.


----------



## motodrummer35

Stormdrane said:


> The Leatherman Wave remains my favorite. I do have one of the early Gerbers(USA made) in black(gave a stainless one to a brother-in-law who lost it), which were well made, solid, and have the heavyweight handles that'll pinch the fire out of you when using the pliers or wirecutters if you're not careful. The newer Gerbers I've bought and quickly passed on were of inferior quality feeling flimsy and cheap.




I had this same gerber, and it sucked. The pliers got stuck all the time and getting the tools out was a bear. I have a leatherman blast, which is comparable in size and number of tools to this one, and it is bullet proof.


----------



## potatoheadUK

I found the steel on the newer Gerber Blades (particularly the Legend) too brittle.

The Charge Ti used to have the best blade steel from memory but I EDC a Surge at work, have put that thing through hell and it's still going strong.

The blade exchanger uses more obtainable style Jigsaw blades than the legend too.

It's just a bit of a heavy lump to carry around.


----------

